# Bridge zeigt an das Bilder ausgeblendet wären



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2008)

Hallo,
habe gerade gesehen das in Bridge immer wenn ich mir einen Ordner mit Bildern anzeigen lasse unten links in der Ecke steht das 10 Bilder ausgeblendet wären.
Ich wüßte gerne was Bridge da ausblendet, weil ich bekomme alle Bilder angezeigt.

Viele Grüße


----------

